# anyone have any problems bringing CR123 lithium batteries on a plane?



## oceanside (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody has any recent experiences/problems bringing a box of lithium batteries on a plane. If there are potential problems with airline security, what would be the best way to fly with them? I'm assuming checked baggage would be better, but I'm looking for your thoughts on this.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 23, 2010)

I researched this on the forums recently and no one has had any trouble with new in package batteries being transported on the plane via carryon or checked baggage. 

I recently carried my RA Clicky on the plane and didn't get a blink from security. Also, checked a bag with a few 123s and they arrived fine as well.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll reconfirm what I've said in the past, and have done again recetnly. 
I travel frequently. I always have at least a few lights with me (shocker!!), and always have at least 6 CR123s in a case built for them. I almost never cehck bags. I have been asked why I need so many flashlights, but I've never even been questioend on the batteries.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 23, 2010)

Being flying a few times and I never had any problems. Only once did a TSA guy looked and that was only because my light looked strange? However, I do remember in some past post that you MAY have issues if going overseas. Seems that in some places they have a habit of not allowing 123's in (?) or maybe they just like your light and decide to add it to their collection? Just my 2cents and I could be wrong.


----------



## tadbik (Jun 23, 2010)

As far as I'm aware you MUST take your lithium batteries with you in you hand luggage.

See this link:

http://safetravel.dot.gov/whats_new_batteries.html


----------



## computernut (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently flew from Canada into the States and had an L1 on my body along with an A2 and 8 spare cells in my carry-on and didn't have any issues. Except for the time I forgot my L1 in my side pants pocket and the guy with the wand asked me what it was. After I told him that it was a flashlight, the screener held it away from himself, pushed the tailcap and after it lit up he threw it in a bin going through the xray machine.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay how about a cruise ship? I've never been on a cruise and will be heading to the bahamas on July 5th should I anticipate problems with flashlights?

Pretty much all of my lights use CR123s or 17670/18650... I figured I would take my Fenix LOD and HDS U60 with some spare batteries for both. Wife will probably take Surefire E1B.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 23, 2010)

I just flew to SFO and LAX this past weekend. Here is a list of what i brought on the plane.

Surefire:
E2DL
Kroma
U2 Ultra
G2L
X200
3P
T1A Titan
L6 Porcupine clone
M900 weaponlight
C2-HA
A2
E2E

Blackhawk gladius

That is a total of 26 CR123 batteries not including the 6x CR123 in my SF weapon case and the 6x CR123 in my SF SC1 case

So that makes a grand total of 38 batteries.

TSA didnt even bat an eye. Oh i removed the strike bezel from the porcupine and put it in my SF weaponlight case.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had no problems bringing CR123s carry-on. As was already pointed out, you're actually supposed to carry them on and NOT check them. You need to have them packed in a way such that they won't short, and no one will give them a second thought.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried carry on with Lithium primary cells or rechargable Li-Ion cells as of late??


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 23, 2015)

GMUGNIER said:


> Has anyone tried carry on with Lithium primary cells or rechargable Li-Ion cells as of late??




Does earlier this month qualify as "of late?" See this thread:

What do you FLY with these days?​ 
It covers a lot of issues, including batteries.


----------



## 1DaveN (Sep 23, 2015)

Mikeg23 said:


> Okay how about a cruise ship? I've never been on a cruise and will be heading to the bahamas on July 5th should I anticipate problems with flashlights?
> 
> Pretty much all of my lights use CR123s or 17670/18650... I figured I would take my Fenix LOD and HDS U60 with some spare batteries for both. Wife will probably take Surefire E1B.



I doubt the cruise line will even notice. I just went a few months ago with my E25 and an E01, both with lithium primaries and spares, with no problem. I assume they might glance around for really obvious contraband (fireworks, guns), but it's my impression that their focus is more on smuggled adult beverages than anything else. Actually on the one we took, they have you remove all your beverages, and then run your bags though an x-ray scanner, only opening them if they see something suspicious.

I flew 1-3 times a year for about 10 years before being told not to put lithium batteries in checked bags. Securely packaged batteries shouldn't be an issue regardless, but I tend to travel with primaries rather than li-ions, and if a few Energizer Ultimates find their way into my checked bag, I don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2015)

Often I think, what if one of these crazy terrorist *******s uses a few flashlights and the lithium batteries, and possibly something else to make a bomb? All it took was the shoe asshole and you know what degrading things we have to do.

If that ever happens, lights could be banned on all commercial flights -- imagine, no flashlights while traveling!

I guess I would drop them in the FedEx cases and my Haliburton luggage I send ahead that costs (Clients) thousands of dollars round trip to the location then back, I can't check the expensive gear I use in with the careless airlines. Example: I get a few last minute requests from large companies and they, in a recent example, tell me we need you tomorrow, well that is much to late to to a packing job that takes almost a day, and no way to meet an overnight shippers deadline, so I told them can't you hire local? NO! the CEO and Chairman want you. Fine, I said, send your jet for me or I won't do the project. Guess what they did. And both shook my hand for standing my ground.

Little OT, but we should all get used to the idea batteries and flashlights will be banned. 

Up to now, I have had no trouble with lights and the authorities but, that can change overnight. Sad world we live in post September 11, 2001.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

When mailing packages at an USPS site they will ask if you are sending lithium batteries? I think they can be sent but all lithium batteries sent in the USA are supposed to be labeled with a warning about their being in a shipped package.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 23, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Often I think, what if one of these crazy terrorist *******s uses a few flashlights and the lithium batteries, and possibly something else to make a bomb? All it took was the shoe asshole and you know what degrading things we have to do.
> 
> If that ever happens, lights could be banned on all commercial flights -- imagine, no flashlights while traveling!
> 
> ...


Heck, all they need to do is open the door. Explosive decompression should do the rest.


----------



## magellan (Sep 23, 2015)

I went thru airport security recently coming back from Hawaii with half a dozen CR2 batteries, half a dozen 10180 batteries, and several flashlights, a couple of power banks, and several chargers. Plus a dozen NiMH batteries (which are not a problem) and they looked at everything closely, which delayed me somewhat, but I eventually was let thru.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 24, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Heck, all they need to do is open the door. Explosive decompression should do the rest.


Could you explain this in a little more detail? Not sure I understand it.

Thank you,

RL


----------



## sidecross (Sep 24, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Could you explain this in a little more detail? Not sure I understand it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> RL



Think of implosion instead of explosion.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 24, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Could you explain this in a little more detail? Not sure I understand it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> RL


I suspect there are safeguards preventing passengers opening the door inflight.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Sep 25, 2015)

This is the law regarding lithium metal (i.e.. CR123) batteries. Reference FAA 

*Pack Safe*

*Lithium ion and lithium metal batteries, spare (uninstalled)*Rechargeable and non-rechargeable lithium batteries, cell phone batteries, laptop batteries, external batteries, portable rechargers 


Spare (uninstalled) lithium ion and lithium metal batteries must be carried in carry-on baggage only. When a carry-on bag is checked at the gate or at planeside, all spare lithium batteries must be removed from the bag and kept with the passenger in the aircraft cabin. The battery terminals must be protected from short circuit.

You can be a hero and sneak free (uninstalled) CR123a batteries as checked in luggage. If you get caught, too bad for you. Remember, ignorance of the law is not an argument in court.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 26, 2015)

So OK to carry in a plastic case in carry on?


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> So OK to carry in a plastic case in carry on?



Yes. They must be in some form of storage container....not loose.


----------



## LUBE UP (Sep 28, 2015)

sidecross said:


> Think of implosion instead of explosion.





recDNA said:


> I suspect there are safeguards preventing passengers opening the door inflight.



Most commercial aircraft doors open inwards and in flight the pressure differential is so massive that its physically impossible to force the doors open. Once the pressure drops far enough to open the door, any decompression would be slight and certainly not explosive.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm on a business trip and had no problems. An AAA light with an Eneloop, an AAA light with a lithium primary, a delrin capsule with a spare AAA Eneloop and an 18650 light. All in my carry on and no issues. 

I'm sure that if it was vacation with my family, I would have been stopped.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 28, 2015)

sidecross said:


> When mailing packages at an USPS site they will ask if you are sending lithium batteries? I think they can be sent but all lithium batteries sent in the USA are supposed to be labeled with a warning about their being in a shipped package.


Those regulations have a handy search term: "ORM-D regulations lithium ion."

They cannot be carried as cargo on a passenger plane, hence none in the checked baggage. Batteries in use in devices by passengers are ok, or else the FAA will begin banning laptops and cell phones. Not gonna happen!



RedLed said:


> Little OT, but we should all get used to the idea batteries and flashlights will be banned.


Paranoia, sir. That flashlight ban will come with a cellphone, laptop, and medical device ban strapped to it.

Never going to happen. Business traveler with no cell phone? Nope.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 28, 2015)

Just like duty freeze booze. Money wins.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 29, 2015)

yoyoman said:


> Just like duty freeze booze. Money wins.



Duty free really isn't free. 

I used to travel international 200+ days per year. Duty free just means that you don't pay the tax either in the duty free shop or on the aircraft. You still can owe the tax on the destination country. You can't make purchases in the duty free shop then walk out into the country you purchased in. 

US Customs allowed $200 of non taxed purchases, that's why you had to fill out the form while flying back. 

I'd bring back 4-6 bottles of wine at a time from France. Swill I purchased in the grocery store for 20 euros sold for $50-60 per bottle here. I kept my receipts to attach to the customs forms. Never had a problem. 

On one trip back home, I purchased a large cheese round that weighed 20 lbs. and you have to declare agricultural items. The guy in front of me at Customs was being evasive, finally the inspector called for a further search of him and his possessions. Next was me, figuring I was in for a rough time. Besides the cheese I purchased $4-500 worth of gifts. Presented the cheese and receipt, inspector crossed thru the dollar amount and told me to have a good day.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 29, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Heck, all they need to do is open the door. Explosive decompression should do the rest.


The doors on commercial aircraft can't be opened in flight the cabin is pressurized. There is less presser at higher altitudes than low, below 9,000 ft. It would have to be a low altitude, and that would cause no explosion, dangerous, but no explosion.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Those regulations have a handy search term: "ORM-D regulations lithium ion."
> 
> They cannot be carried as cargo on a passenger plane, hence none in the checked baggage. Batteries in use in devices by passengers are ok, or else the FAA will begin banning laptops and cell phones. Not gonna happen!
> 
> ...


I agree, but all it will take is one incident, remember, for no real reason you have to take your shoes off after some dirty hippie takes his off in front of you. I bring another pair of the same expensive socks, and toss the pair from filfthy TSA mat! and put on a new pair, and leave the old ones on the floor. For the sake of the logic of our Govt., don't bet on it. They are the masters of the knee jerk. 

If there was no security at all, none, I would board any commercial flight and not worry one bit! Not one!

A few years ago there was talk of banning DSLR's and laptops, and like you are talking about it caused a huge uproar, but all I am saying is it could happen, and the airlines would LOVE to get rid of all the carry on baggage, by their own admission.

I am a business traveler, and get in with a couple of magazines. I send the phone ahead, and the car service (Never Über),picks it up from the hotel on the way to pick me up, so yes you can travel without a phone, frankly, I wish I did not even have a dam phone! But, hard in the modern world.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

> I am a business traveler, and get in with a couple of magazines. I send the phone ahead, and the car service (Never Über),picks it up from the hotel on the way to pick me up, so yes you can travel without a phone, frankly, I wish I did not even have a dam phone! But, hard in the modern world.


I can bust out 18 hours in a day driving, covering most of the country in a single day (north/south at least.) When I look at the price of fuel, the lack of TSA groping, the lack of need to rent a car at the distant end, the price of airport food, the dollar signs point towards driving.

The TSA insanity made me declare I'd never fly again. Violation of rights is a violation, no matter how many people scream to think of the children.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 2, 2015)

any of you traveling with rechargables - do you take your multimeter? your cottonpicker?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 2, 2015)

Redilast Micro USB lion charger and my old supercompact Radio Shack multimeter. It's the size of a deck of playing cards, but thinner.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 2, 2015)

interesting... i'm htinking maybe its easier to take throw aways...:shrug:


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 2, 2015)

Nah. Just bring your EDC. If you EDC like me, you've got 8lbs of crap in your pockets. My travel edc is bigger.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 2, 2015)

i try to travel light... already can't bring anything sharp, or anything that goes boom... i'm a noob for rechargables...& going into a 220 zone.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 2, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> [...]The TSA insanity made me declare I'd never fly again. Violation of rights is a violation, no matter how many people scream to think of the children.


While we're most likely on the same page with regards to general TSA practices, it would be good to keep this thread on 'flying with lithium cells' etc.  Thanks,


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 2, 2015)

No problem. While flying, I've never had an issue with flashlights or any battery on my person. They ask me to turn it on as part of the search process. I had a minimag xrayed once. Not quite sure the utility in that, but oh well.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 2, 2015)

I know that a true flashaholic would be hoping that any detailed inspection would include an official looking down the wrong end and hitting the on button.


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 7, 2015)

The problem is these guys have too much power to mess with you. **** them off and they'll do a cavity search. I always make sure my lights start on low. I'm careful with lights with memory. It would be fun to roast their eyes, but the consequences could make you stop laughing.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 7, 2015)

I view flying like work. Do what you got to do, get through it with the least hassle.

It would be amusing to bring a Vinh blaster for when they ask to turn it on, but I'm sure they'll find an excuse for extra search. After all, if you've got something THAT cool, what else do you have?


----------



## 1DaveN (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm flying out tomorrow for a few days, and my itinerary e-mail from Delta has a big red box with "Restricted Hazardous Items." It says "Spare batteries, fuel cells, and e-cigarettes are permitted in carry-on baggage only." They don't differentiate between lithium and any other battery type, and the rest of the message just says the same thing again in different words, and recommends the TSA web site for more information.

I've been flying 1-3 times a year for the past 10 years or more, and the only time I've heard batteries mentioned before was about 2 years ago in an announcement at Detroit airport. I'm sure there have been policies in place for longer than that, but in my experience, they weren't mentioned, let alone enforced.

I packed a light with Eneloops to avoid li-ion in my checked bag, but now it appears that doesn't matter. And they say "spare" batteries, which might imply that the ones already in the light can go in checked baggage. That's my current state - Eneloops in the packed light, spares in the laptop bag.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 2, 2016)

I am headIng back to CT from Florida. Purchased some SF batteries so it's good to know I can take them with carry on.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 2, 2016)

You can take lithium batteries as a carry on. I have a few 18650s and 16340s on me when I fly.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 3, 2016)

Just to be on the save side, I would recommend purchasing carrying cases for those cells, preferably the snap closed kind. That will show anyone who questions you that they are securely stored, with no possibility of shorting out and causing problems. And they are going to be much more concerned with lithium primary cells as opposed to Li-Ion cells. If you only have a few extra cells I have seen some posters state that they just buy the cheapest flashlight they can find to hold the cells, with no intent to ever use it other than to transport extra cells.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 3, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Heck, all they need to do is open the door. Explosive decompression should do the rest.



The only "problem": a door would not open while internal pressure is higher  It opens inside a plane  And I am not sure any human being is able to open a door that needs some 5.5 metric tons just to move it.

Sea level pressure is 14.7 psi, cruise altitude pressure is 3.3 psi, cruise altitude cabin pressure is 11.3 psi. The difference is 11.3-3.3=8 psi or 5625 kg per square meter.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 3, 2016)

They are brand new in the SF packaging inside a camera case. No problems with the security I just went through for carry on. Boarding in 10 minutes for NC then another fight to NY.


----------

